# Did J.Owen shift from supra.to infralapsarianism ?



## Mayflower (Sep 14, 2007)

Did J.Owen shift from supra.to infralapsarianism ?
See the next link : Thoughts ?
http://www.herewestand.org/english/owen.pdf


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Did J.Owen shift from supra.to infralapsarianism ?
> See the next link : Thoughts ?
> http://www.herewestand.org/english/owen.pdf



On a quick reading it seems to be the case. He also shifted from a voluntaristic / nominalist doctrine of God (God could've saved sinners without Christ if he so willed) to an intellectualist / realist one (God could not save sinners without Christ's sacrifice). The former was a common belief amongst the reformers and reformed orthodox.


----------

